# case backhoe loader



## moline48 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi just got a case gas tractor backhoe loader dont know year or model if you can help me . has # on plate 4012033


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Not much to go on,motor or transmission have id plate of some sort..pic or two might help.


----------



## moline48 (Sep 1, 2012)

*john with case backhoe pic*

here is a pic if you need mor pics just let me know. thanks dont know what year or model? so if you can help me .


----------



## Jake15 (Jan 24, 2013)

How did you make out on your search for info?


----------

